# Is anyone out there using tren that is also a chronic pothead?



## acemon (Dec 23, 2011)

Just curious to see if tren's sides are as intense for someone who smokes weed... Anyone?


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Dec 23, 2011)

worse


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm a major pothead.  MJ raises HR and BP, so if you're bp is raised by tren, this can be a problem.  I also get mild paranoia when I smoke too, which is a bad combo with tren.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 23, 2011)

What the fuck would weed have to do with the sides? I smoked all day everyday and when I started tren I didn't have bad sides. But I don't attribute that to the weed. 

I'm confused here.


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm a major pothead. MJ raises HR and BP, so if you're bp is raised by tren, this can be a problem. I also get mild paranoia when I smoke too, which is a bad combo with tren.


 agreed 100%
sloppy your just a freak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What the fuck would weed have to do with the sides? I smoked all day everyday and when I started tren I didn't have bad sides. But I don't attribute that to the weed.
> 
> I'm confused here.



My BP skyrocketed on tren, to the point of bad headaches and dizziness.  When I would smoke, it would get even worse.  And, when you add the paranoia of MJ with the insanity of tren, it's a bad combo for me.  Tren is just not for me.


----------



## acemon (Dec 23, 2011)

What I was implying was that perhaps weed would help some of the symptoms. I am a pothead and I am interested in running tren.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 23, 2011)

acemon said:


> What I was implying was that perhaps weed would help some of the symptoms. I am a pothead and I am interested in running tren.



Not everyone gets the sides that I do, in fact I rarely see guys complaining about bp issues on it.  And, not everyone gets paranoid on mj like I do.  Some of my friends actually calm down on it and get more "grounded."  So, I would think it's possible that it could help some.  Just start with tren ace so you're able to stop quickly if the sides get too bad.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL Stop talking about me!!!! I smoke everyday for the past 4 or 5 years now, without it you guys wouldn't probally like me to much. But I would say it deff helps with Tren insomnia and a appetite booster for sure LOL. I know it's not to good for me and what not, but hey I made it this far and I am a recovering addict from opiod use. I know some would think I am not truely clean but for me this is a good as it gets and my life is where I want it to be. So I would say wheeties and bodybuilding go hand to hand for me LOL!!! Now who wants to macth???


----------



## Dath (Dec 23, 2011)

acemon said:


> What I was implying was that perhaps weed would help some of the symptoms. I am a pothead and I am interested in running tren.



Aside from the bp increase I was wondering this too


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> LOL Stop talking about me!!!! I smoke everyday for the past 4 or 5 years now, without it you guys wouldn't probally like me to much. But I would say it deff helps with Tren insomnia and a appetite booster for sure LOL. I know it's not to good for me and what not, but hey I made it this far and I am a recovering addict from opiod use. I know some would think I am not truely clean but for me this is a good as it gets and my life is where I want it to be. So I would say wheeties and bodybuilding go hand to hand for me LOL!!! Now who wants to macth???


 same hear bro.. im "{recovering"{ but i smoke weed... I dont consider that using drugs.. of course AA and NA goers would say im in denial, but what ever.. I love my mj.. but i must say it does not help me when on tren, but i could see it helping others possibly..


----------



## suprfast (Dec 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What the fuck would weed have to do with the sides? I smoked all day everyday and when I started tren I didn't have bad sides. But I don't attribute that to the weed.
> 
> I'm confused here.



Yes he is.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

I smoke everyday and tren made my paranoia increase big time!!


----------



## GMO (Dec 23, 2011)

Burn a bowl, pop in a comedy flick and eat some food.  Tren or no tren...weed is good for the soul...


----------



## acemon (Dec 23, 2011)

I think GMO and myself are brothers from different mothers. Ha


----------



## MDR (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the BP & HR are legitimate concerns.  I was a daily smoker for years, and it does help you relax and sleep while on Tren.


----------



## acemon (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought one of those heart and bp monitors from walgreens. I holds the last 100 readings. I measure at least once a day. so far so good. I also measured my bp prior to starting my cycle.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm a smoker and was running tren I didn't really have bad sides but, it does help me sleep at night! The insomnia and night sweats were my biggest problem!


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Dec 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I smoke everyday and tren made my paranoia increase big time!!


I had the same issue and then ended up having to pop a xanax to chill the fuck out


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 23, 2011)

GMO said:


> Burn a bowl, pop in a comedy flick and eat some food. Tren or no tren...weed is good for the soul...


 
Exactly that LOL!!!! Weed is food for the soul!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont smaoke weed its a drug and drugs are bad.LOL


----------



## acemon (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL. Leave it to the professionals when it comes to weed. Please, I don't anyone out there to get hurt...lol


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 23, 2011)

Please be advised Marijuana is addictive and can lead to DEATH LMAO!!! Come on media get off your high horses and light a blunt already, then just STFU and stop hating on us potheads.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 23, 2011)

I remember getting super paranoid when I was younger and smoking. But I guess it goes away the longer you smoke.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I remember getting super paranoid when I was younger and smoking. But I guess it goes away the longer you smoke.


 
Oh yes me too LOL!!! When I had to hide it from the moms and just feeling so fried and your eyes being bright red HAHAHAHA. I had a bottle of Visine on me at all times along wth my honey bear bong LMAO, don't laugh at me I made that bong and it was the shit.


----------



## Deity (Dec 25, 2011)

Tren at 100mg a day and smoking mj several times a week, my blood pressure was 130/77 at the highest, and yes thats with a moderate dose of test and a little deca thrown in for joints. As far as other sides, paranoia is pretty much the only thing I ever got from Tren aside from nightsweats which don't really bother me as is. Your body and my body are not the same though, things could be and probably will be much different for you, people react differently to different things


----------

